# Academy II teams/programs



## electrichead72 (Nov 27, 2018)

What are the Academy II teams? 

What is different about them besides being a "regular" flight 1 team?

My kids have all played CSL, but I may be having to make a change and was curious about these particular teams.

Thanks


----------



## multisportson (Nov 28, 2018)

In theory, these are the teams where kids who aren't quite ready for the Academy go to develop.  Or it can be a name that coaches throw on a team so that parents can feel better about their kid.  It can mean just about anything.


----------



## watfly (Nov 28, 2018)

electrichead72 said:


> What are the Academy II teams?
> 
> What is different about them besides being a "regular" flight 1 team?
> 
> ...


There no such thing as Academy II.  If a team has that in their name, it is just made up by the club.  Zero affiliation with USSDA.

I know on the girls side, DPL initially tried to use the moniker "DA 2" but I believe US Soccer put the kibosh on that.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 28, 2018)

The latest in word play.....

Pre-academy is getting old so this "new"  Academy II moniker is being marketed now....Pat's for one has been advertising...


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 28, 2018)

OK, that's what I suspected.

I assume "Pre-academy" is the same thing.

I'm not familiar with all the SCDSL flights and groups, so wasn't sure if it meant anything.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2018)

I think it means that you will pay II times more than programs that don't have any numbers after their team name.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 28, 2018)

jpeter said:


> The latest in word play.....
> 
> Pre-academy is getting old so this "new"  Academy II moniker is being marketed now....Pat's for one has been advertising...


Don't forget their "reserve" academy that completely vomited on themselves.


----------

